# My boyfriend dosen't text me as much anymore



## greeneyedangel (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I've been with my boyfriend 5 months or so. Hes a really good guy, i trust him and he always shows me he cares and spends time with me. The first while he used to text me like crazy, always saying good morning, texting me at work, then after work and throughout the evening. It was almost like a routine, and i got used to it. However, for the last few weeks the texting has decreased and it makes me worried. He still texts me here and there throughout the day and responds pretty quickly when I text him but its just not nearly as much as before. I get upset because I know he has alot of opportunities to text sometimes but he doesnt. I'll later ask him what he was up to and he'll say oh just watching tv or somethng along those lines. It frusterates me because he could do it if he wanted to he just chooses not to




Am I being too sensitive



Any imput?


----------



## divadoll (Aug 31, 2010)

I think you are just being too sensitive. After 5 months he probably has become secure in your relationship that he figures he can go to maintenance mode. Men tend to chase women and when they become secure, they coast. All that texting is time consuming. He probably wants to get back to part of his life.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah what Divadoll said.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 31, 2010)

He probably wants you to do some of that chasing back as well. Its a check to see how interested you still are. It's all part of that love game.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 31, 2010)

I just hate all this texting and internet BS! I think its just making things worse.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 31, 2010)

It kinda makes for a one-sided conversation. I don't like texting either unless my DH is asking me to pick up something at the store or something like that.


----------



## Chicken351 (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree with the interenet and texting taking over! I wouldn't be worried until he says that he doesn't even want to see you anymore. Divadoll is right, he just has a sense of security now. Are you going to be this stressed in a year when he doesn't text you all the time? There is so much excitement in a new relationship, but things need to tone down a little eventually. Just enjoy the ride. :]


----------



## Aprill (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree with Divadoll


----------



## Lucy (Aug 31, 2010)

yup, diva took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## xjackie83 (Aug 31, 2010)

if you text all the time, what on earth are you going to talk about in person? I only text my boyfriend if I have a question, something big has happened, or every once in a while to say that I love him.


----------



## Darla (Aug 31, 2010)

He either got in trouble for texting you while he was supposed to be working or the bill came in and he spent like $100 on the extra texts and has to cut back. Lighten up!


----------



## Shelley (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree with Divadoll.


----------



## Karren (Aug 31, 2010)

Maybe his fingers are hurting or he wore out his phone?


----------



## alm1217 (Aug 31, 2010)

All those texts may be costing him money...but texting all the time could get a little cumbersome too. I'm sure if you called him to talk to him, he'd be happy to speak with you.


----------



## katana (Aug 31, 2010)

Texting is ridiculous, its wasteful conversation, and petty small talk, which guys really aren't into, he was doing it at first to keep you interested and your mind on him, as he was and still is always thinking about you. Guys just dont need as much conformation in something petty like texts, over a dozen times a day to know that, and feel secure. As others have said he feels content, and secure now. Enjoy it, it only gets better from here on out.


----------

